# Jiffy Ice Auger with a 2 HP 49cc Tecumseh engine - will not start



## nyykk (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Jiffy Ice Auger with a 2 HP 49cc Tecumseh engine, the engine will not start after I replaced the spark plug. It started once, but that is it. I also nitice there is gas sqirting out of the muffler. Could it just be flooded? Any suggestions? Prior to replacing the spark plug, the engine started without issues.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It could be the engine is just flooded. If the spark plug is not working, then of course if you pull the starter rope enough times with the choke on, eventually you will get some fuel out of the muffler. 

Check for spark, check the plug and make sure it's sparking and gaped properly.


----------



## nyykk (Feb 7, 2010)

How long do I need to wait if it is just flooded? I checked for a spark and it's fine. It's gaped at .030 as recommended.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can just make sure the choke is not engaged and try starting without the choke, it will clear itself if there is not a problem with the carburetor causing the flooding.


----------



## nyykk (Feb 7, 2010)

ok .. well I waited about 2hrs and I tried it again with the chock in the cold start positiion, but still nothing.

The chock in the cold start position, is this what you meant by, starting without the choke?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, I mean with the choke in the run (off) position.


----------



## nyykk (Feb 7, 2010)

it started after many pulls ... thanks so much for all your help!!


----------

